# Home internet speeds



## RiotSecurity (Nov 13, 2013)

What are you guys running as for home internet speeds? On my shitty DSL line here I'm getting ~1.5mb/s down, 0.64kb/s up.

I'm upgrading to Cable in the new few days, purchased 25mbps down unmetered for $54.50/month.


----------



## danni (Nov 13, 2013)

im sitting on a 30 / 3 mbit @ 250 kr (danish) ~ 44,96$ at current rate


----------



## KS_Phillip (Nov 13, 2013)

100/100Mbps fiber @ 79kr (Swedish) ~ $12.50 USD


----------



## ComputerTrophy (Nov 13, 2013)

Up to 80Mbit download as advertised, but 40Mbit right now due to approximate peak time. 17Mbit upload as well.

BT.


----------



## trewq (Nov 13, 2013)

6/1.5 Mbps @ 69.95 AUD with 150GB/month


----------



## drmike (Nov 13, 2013)

Sign me up for a Swedish wife with big almost free pipes, I mean bandwidth.  Geez.

I am lingering in the cable company duopoly.

< 20Mbps down and oh well, 1Mbps up on a lucky night, at 4:15AM, on a Sunday.


----------



## HostVenom - Brandon (Nov 13, 2013)

I get about 50 download and 25 upload.


----------



## fizzyjoe908 (Nov 13, 2013)

20Mbps down / 6Mbps up over WiFi via Comcast


----------



## concerto49 (Nov 13, 2013)

100/40mbit Australia. Got on the fiber rollout.


----------



## matt[scrdspd] (Nov 13, 2013)

50/25 FiOS. It's excellent and I usually get around 60/20 in real world testing.


----------



## Gary (Nov 13, 2013)

120/12 for ~$45/mo.


----------



## RiotSecurity (Nov 13, 2013)

Why is internet so cheap in the USA?

God damn.


----------



## BuyCPanel-Kevin (Nov 13, 2013)

I get about 30m down and 5m up on cox for $60


----------



## budi1413 (Nov 13, 2013)

And internet in Asia is to damn expensive. <_<


----------



## Tactical (Nov 13, 2013)

I pay 100 dollars for 7m down and 1m down in small town usa


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Nov 13, 2013)

200mbps down, 100mbps up, $65 monthly.

Static IPv4 address is provided for free.

wew: http://www.viewqwest.com/price-plans/


----------



## Damian (Nov 13, 2013)

Currently on 10mbit down & 2.5mbit up for $49 a month.

Moving in January, new house will have 150mbit down and 50mbit up for $99 a month.


----------



## concerto49 (Nov 13, 2013)

RiotSecurity said:


> Why is internet so cheap in the USA?
> 
> 
> God damn.


If I ever move to the USA I'm pulling dark fiber from my routers in the DC to my house just for 10gbit Internet


----------



## shovenose (Nov 13, 2013)

60/10 Comcast


----------



## Ruchirablog (Nov 13, 2013)

About $12 per month , 8Mbps/1Mbps


----------



## Eric1212 (Nov 13, 2013)

$39/month res. fiber from Bell Canada. Speeds are around 35Mb/10Mb though I'm not on their best package which goes up to 50Mb.

175Mb symmetrical should be rolled out in the neighbourhood soon but I don't have a need for it. 

I recommend it for anyone in Eastern Canada. 

Edit: I recently cancelled my 60/3 cable from Acanac Inc as Bell provided a better price (considering I needed it for the IPTV service)


----------



## ConnerCG (Nov 13, 2013)

50/3 with Suddenlink @ $50/mo.

They have 100/10 available for $110/mo.


----------



## earl (Nov 13, 2013)

EB-Eric said:


> 175Mb symmetrical should be rolled out in the neighbourhood soon but I don't have a need for it.


Is that fibre? you know how much? I can probably save a ton by cancelling all my dedi and hosting my stuff from home


----------



## Eric1212 (Nov 13, 2013)

earl said:


> Is that fibre? you know how much? I can probably save a ton by cancelling all my dedi and hosting my stuff from home


Yup, it's Fiber-To-The-Home (FTTH). 175Mb symmetrical is $162/mo with unmetered bandwidth. No dedicated IPs though  

You can get Static IP blocks from third-party reseller ISPs but none are allowed to offer FTTH 175Mb yet  

Some day soon, things will change as the third-parties are always getting more access


----------



## HDPIXEL (Nov 13, 2013)

43.49 Mbps download / 4.17 Mbps upload  $50.00


----------



## Maximum_VPS (Nov 13, 2013)

35 Download 10 Upload ~100/m - Rural Area


----------



## earl (Nov 13, 2013)

EB-Eric said:


> Yup, it's Fiber-To-The-Home (FTTH). 175Mb symmetrical is $162/mo with unmetered bandwidth. No dedicated IPs though
> 
> You can get Static IP blocks from third-party reseller ISPs but none are allowed to offer FTTH 175Mb yet
> 
> Some day soon, things will change as the third-parties are always getting more access



Still cheaper to rent my Dedi's then, lol..

I'm with Teksavvy and I can get static IP's.. even have native IPV6 but unfortunately can't get anything more than 800K up for DSL..


----------



## johnlth93 (Nov 13, 2013)

Malaysia ADSL

4Mbps / 384Kbps

RM140


----------



## Ivan (Nov 13, 2013)

Malaysia, fiber Internet. 10 up 10 down. $40/month. I need 100Mbit!


----------



## earl (Nov 13, 2013)

Ivan said:


> Malaysia, fiber Internet. 10 up 10 down. $40/month. I need 100Mbit!


Move to Kansas.. you can get 1Gbit internet for $70/mo from google!


----------



## Ivan (Nov 14, 2013)

earl said:


> Move to Kansas.. you can get 1Gbit internet for $70/mo from google!


Yeah, that one is madness for a home connection..


----------



## concerto49 (Nov 14, 2013)

earl said:


> Move to Kansas.. you can get 1Gbit internet for $70/mo from google!


Shouldn't they offer it free courtesy of the NSA?


----------



## budi1413 (Nov 14, 2013)

Ivan said:


> Malaysia, fiber Internet. 10 up 10 down. $40/month. I need 100Mbit!


Time have 100mbps.


----------



## Ivan (Nov 14, 2013)

budi1413 said:


> Time have 100mbps.


Yup, but it's only available for certain high rise buildings. Hopefully next year they'll expand to landed properties.


----------



## sv01 (Nov 14, 2013)

5 mbps up / about 1 mbps down

$35


----------



## 5n1p (Nov 14, 2013)

5 mbps up / 0,5 mbps down, but its cheap about 30$/m.


----------



## earl (Nov 14, 2013)

concerto49 said:


> Shouldn't they offer it free courtesy of the NSA?


For free internet they are more than welcome to spy on me.. I'm sure they will stop soon enough, cause I doubt they can watch as much p0rn as I can lol!


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Nov 14, 2013)

50Mbps/10Mbps - $50/Month (Comcast)

15Mbps/2Mbps - $45/Month + $7/Month Modem (Time Warner)


----------



## drmike (Nov 14, 2013)

Ruchirablog said:


> About $12 per month , 8Mbps/1Mbps


$12 a month?  Those speeds are in line with what I often get at $70+ a month.


----------



## mitgib (Nov 14, 2013)

drmike said:


> $12 a month?  Those speeds are in line with what I often get at $70+ a month.


When did you start using internet at home?  I thought you only used public access most if not all the time.


----------



## Gary (Nov 14, 2013)

RiotSecurity said:


> Why is internet so cheap in the USA?
> 
> God damn.


Quoting prices in USD doesn't necessarily mean people are in the US, it's just an easy point of reference for people, especially people on here.


----------



## bauhaus (Nov 14, 2013)

earl said:


> Is that fibre? you know how much? I can probably save a ton by cancelling all my dedi and hosting my stuff from home


http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2013/05/fios-customer-discovers-the-limits-of-unlimited-data-77-tb-in-month/

Because of this ?


----------



## earl (Nov 14, 2013)

bauhaus said:


> http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2013/05/fios-customer-discovers-the-limits-of-unlimited-data-77-tb-in-month/
> 
> Because of this ?



Well not really that many I think, maybe a 24U at most, but yeah quite impressive setup he's got.. think he's pretty active on hardforum. Anyways he is pretty recent there was another guy on youtube that had a crude setup way back in 2008..

if you want to check it out.. http://www.youtube.com/user/josh2beefy/videos?sort=da&view=0&flow=grid

Seems home DC is pretty common now.. if you check youtube there quite a few..


----------



## splitice (Nov 15, 2013)

concerto49 said:


> 100/40mbit Australia. Got on the fiber rollout.


Damn, 

14Mbit/750Kbit here TPG Unmetered. Would kill for NBN, even have a router with dual wan ready for it


----------



## trewq (Nov 15, 2013)

splitice said:


> Damn,
> 
> 
> 14KMbit/750Kbit here TPG Unmetered. Would kill for NBN, even have a router with dual wan ready for it


I know the feeling. I live in one of the suburbs surrounding Hobart. I should have had the NBN 3 years ago but now it looks like I'm not getting it at all...


----------



## Shados (Nov 15, 2013)

concerto49 said:


> 100/40mbit Australia. Got on the fiber rollout.


Pre-Liberal victory, was supposed to have NBN available February 2014. Not even on the map any more .


----------



## mitsuhashi (Nov 15, 2013)

2.5Mbit/1.0Mbit @ $85/mo.


----------



## Coastercraze (Nov 15, 2013)

10 / 1 Mbit (usually get about 12 / 3 Mbit) ~ $40 / mo.


----------



## concerto49 (Nov 15, 2013)

Shados said:


> Pre-Liberal victory, was supposed to have NBN available February 2014. Not even on the map any more .


I only got it since I purchased a new property that had it.


----------



## TSS - Conor (Nov 23, 2013)

64Mb/s download and 35.5Mb/s upload.

Not a bad day for me today


----------



## KS_Samuel (Nov 23, 2013)

80/20 mbps Infinity 2 + /29

£175/quarter


----------



## Hannan (Nov 24, 2013)

80GB 1.4Mb/s down for $70USD

and 3G as well $30/m for 3GB


----------



## InertiaNetworks-John (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## texteditor (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## ChrisM (Nov 25, 2013)

Slower then usual but I only pay $49.99/month


----------



## hostemo.com (Dec 3, 2013)

budi1413 said:


> And internet in Asia is to damn expensive. <_<


Plus none-quality.


----------



## ultimatehostings (Dec 3, 2013)

On a 4Mbps unlimited @112/Mo

bandwidth is costly here.


----------

